# Lenovo Thinkpad v/s Lenovo Ideapad



## godsownman (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello, 

I am looking for a laptop. I would like your advice to help me shortlist. My basic usage of the laptop would be for general and essential work. No gaming, no animation. 

*A. Lenovo Thinkpad Edge 420 *
    -2nd generation Intel® Core™ i3-2310M Processor ( 2.10GHz 1333MHz )
    -320 GB HDD
    - 2GB DDR3
    - 14.0 " screen 
    - 6 cell battery
1 year warranty.
Price approx INR 32000

Are these thinkpads really like the T,W,X series ?

*B : Lenovo Ideapad Z460*
2nd generation Intel® Core™ i3-2310M Processor ( 2.10GHz 1333MHz )
    -500 GB HDD
    - 3GB DDR3
    - 14.0 " screen 
    - 6 cell battery
3 year warranty - special offer for a limited period
Price approx INR 32000

*C: Lenovo G560 *
    - Intel® Core i3-380M 1066 MHZ
    - 320 GB HDD
    - 3GB DDR3
    - 15.0 " screen 
    - 6 cell battery
1 year warranty.
Price approx INR 29500

I am tilting towards the thinkpad for its quality.

My confusion as can be seen is between these three . The thinkpad known for its quality. The Ideapad (option B) at the same price of the thinkpad gives me a better configuration and the G Series (option C)  which has the same config as the thinkpad comes at a cheaper price. 

Can you all please help me shortlist with the pros and cons of one to the other.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 11, 2011)

g560 has a 1st gen i3 so  exclude it.... idont know about the quality of thinkpad..


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 12, 2011)

I had a ThinkPad R60 before my current laptop. And one thing I'll tell you about them. You can use them as a shield against a missile. 

Seriously, they are quite well built, and can easily take your daily abuse. In the whole 5 years, I threw it around a couple of times when I was angry, kept it turned on for months (yes, months, 24x7 downloading) without ever shutting down, kept it in a really dusty, non-ac room, and never ever had to take it to the service centre for any fault. The only problem that I got was that the charger cable got a little cut due to excessive mishandling, and that too in the 3rd year which was replaced because it was under a 3-year warranty. Even the battery was giving me 45 minutes backup when I sold it last month. 

And the R series that I had was the budget model. Higher models are much better. Maybe their quality has deteriorated since Lenovo acquired it, but I think they are still world renowned for their quality.
If you can get a ThinkPad with almost the same configuration, don't think twice. You get the best piece for hardware for your price, backup up by equally good service.

P.S. - There is an old joke: I dropped my ThinkPad on the floor, and the floor broke.


----------



## godsownman (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I need to double check about the G series laptop. I think it has been updated with the latest i3.

Aniket, I'm curious to know : After your thinkpad you shifted to HP ? Why ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 12, 2011)

godsownman said:


> Thanks for the replies. I need to double check about the G series laptop. I think it has been updated with the latest i3.
> 
> Aniket, I'm curious to know : After your thinkpad you shifted to HP ? Why ?



I wanted a gaming laptop, so had to buy the HP. A similarly configured ThinkPad would be too costly.


----------

